# Pendine sands new Moho facility - How much!!!!!!



## number14 (Feb 19, 2021)

Pendine sands is the long firm beach in S Wales famous back in the day for the World land speed record attempts and lately Susan Calman's TV visit. Today it comprises a large static caravan park, a few eateries and a pub. TBH I don't find it particularly picturesque but it's OK for an overnight and the dog loves the beach.
A while ago the local council obtained lottery funding to update visitor facilities to include 10 spaces with basic amenities for motorhomes - essentially an aire.  I don't yet exactly know what the amenities are but my best guess is water, waste and sharing toilets with day visitors.
Earlier this week the council voted unanimously on the charges for an overnight stay. They are - wait for it - £30pn off season and £40pn peak season!!!!!!!

This is breaking news and I will update as and when I find out more.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 19, 2021)

Think they will find it empty all year round.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 19, 2021)

Blinking Hell,
If that’s right it’s certainly a bit steep .
I can’t get over that
When traveling & doing a ‘Pit Stop’ on a site from Wilding I choose to spend anywhere from around the £10 to the £20 mark on a REALLY nice site for my size Motorhome & happy with that.


----------



## Red Dwarf (Feb 19, 2021)

You can get a late evening walk in booking at a travel lodge for £40...


----------



## Veloman (Feb 19, 2021)

Welcome to rip off Britain!! In the coming years as councils latch on to the idea of boosting revenue by charging £40 a night in their carparks campsites will feel justified to charge £50 a night and so it goes on....


----------



## Tookey (Feb 19, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Think they will find it empty all year round.


I don't reckon, maybe winter, but peak season I dont think they will struggle. 

£40 is 2hrs wage of the average London salary, 2.5hrs for many parts of SE. The wealth gap is getting bigger and 40 quid is not a lot of money to many people, especially those that are already use to paying a fiver just for a pint


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 19, 2021)

Someone wrote on a Facebook group that motorway services are a cheap place to overnight. I'm afraid this is the new motorhome fraternity, used to spending a couple of grand on a week in a holiday cottage, not like us tight fisted so and SO's.


----------



## Fazerloz (Feb 19, 2021)

it is just a way of forcing you on to campsites, By setting the charges so high they have made them not viable, at the same time they can say they have provided somewhere for you to stop. Without actually doing much or anything.
Like Stratford coming up with £20 for a Lorry park.


----------



## REC (Feb 19, 2021)

Don't think I am tightfisted but wouldn't expect to be able to stay at a hotel cheaper than parking and using facilities in a site.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 19, 2021)

antiquesam said:


> Someone wrote on a Facebook group that motorway services are a cheap place to overnight. I'm afraid this is the new motorhome fraternity, used to spending a couple of grand on a week in a holiday cottage, not like us tight fisted so and SO's.



Not tight fisted, Sam. 
Just an income (or lack of!) that would never support spending that sort of money on a regular - or even irregular! - basis.

And certainly not for staying overnight on a patch of public tarmac!

Yup, be prepared for the wealth gap to widen to chasmic size.


----------



## Fazerloz (Feb 19, 2021)

Veloman said:


> Welcome to rip off Britain!! In the coming years as councils latch on to the idea of boosting revenue by charging £40 a night in their carparks campsites will feel justified to charge £50 a night and so it goes on....



Deals are there to be had all over if one looks. last week we booked a major campsite in Cornwall for 14 nights in June at £12.50 pn inc EHU. I know its not Wildcamping but at times a site suits us.


----------



## number14 (Feb 19, 2021)

Pembray Country Park is just across the estuary from Pendine. It features a fabulous long beach, popular with land yachters, miles of forest cycle & walking paths and loads of grassy areas for children to play, not to mention sustrans route 4 traffic free (well, almost) all the way to Swansea.  The council campsite is c£26 peak (it's OK too, I've stayed there) or the C&MC club site at c£30 peak and these are full facility sites of course.

So no justification really. The figures I quoted as OP were taken from the council minutes; I just just hope there has been some misinterpretation somewhere. As I said, I'll try to find out more.


----------



## mark61 (Feb 19, 2021)

Tookey said:


> I don't reckon, maybe winter, but peak season I dont think they will struggle.
> 
> £40 is 2hrs wage of the average London salary, 2.5hrs for many parts of SE. The wealth gap is getting bigger and 40 quid is not a lot of money to many people, especially those that are already use to paying a fiver just for a pint


 Not so sure about that, there's a lot that has to come out of that £40 just to be there to earn it.

A place would have to something very special to pay that kind of fee.


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 19, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Not tight fisted, Sam.
> Just an income (or lack of!) that would never support spending that sort of money on a regular - or even irregular! - basis.
> 
> And certainly not for staying overnight on a patch of public tarmac!
> ...


Speak for yourself. In my case ducks bottoms are a good comparison


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 19, 2021)

I'm happy to pay if it's somewhere I would like to stay.... 

I'll wildcamp IF I can alone... ( without upsetting anyone) 

I'll pay £30 odd a night IF its one of the sites I like (not ALL sites are rammed cheek by jowl) 

In fact cheapest site (farmers field) is £6 a night 
Most expensive is Shell Island in North Wales.

Complete opposite ends of the spectrum BUT it's all about the location for me NOT how little it costs. 

Maybe if somewhere is too expensive, it'll not generate much income and prices will drop... 

Frankly I doubt that will be the case though.


----------



## maingate (Feb 19, 2021)

antiquesam said:


> Someone wrote on a Facebook group that motorway services are a cheap place to overnight. I'm afraid this is the new motorhome fraternity, used to spending a couple of grand on a week in a holiday cottage, not like us tight fisted so and SO's.



I think that person will be right ...... given the £20, £30 and £40 we have just discussed.


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 19, 2021)

maingate said:


> I think that person will be right ...... given the £20, £30 and £40 we have just discussed.


I seem to remember from my driving days (15yrs ago) that it was £20+ for the privilege of staying in a noisy car park that smelled strongly of urine but perhaps that's what they are paying for.
I used to stop at Rosie's truck stop at Cannock occasionally. It was dirty and noisy but cheap. The only downside was the lady who would knock on my door at a silly hour asking if I would like to be her last of the night. I have no idea why I was always her last, and why she thought that was a selling point.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 19, 2021)

antiquesam said:


> I seem to remember from my driving days (15yrs ago) that it was £20+ for the privilege of staying in a noisy car park that smelled strongly of urine but perhaps that's what they are paying for.
> I used to stop at Rosie's truck stop at Cannock occasionally. It was dirty and noisy but cheap. The only downside was the lady who would knock on my door at a silly hour asking if I would like to be her last of the night. I have no idea why I was always her last, and why she thought that was a selling point.


Well
I would take it as a compliment as EVERYBODY knows ‘It’s all in the Preparation’


----------



## Debroos (Feb 19, 2021)

antiquesam said:


> Someone wrote on a Facebook group that motorway services are a cheap place to overnight. I'm afraid this is the new motorhome fraternity, used to spending a couple of grand on a week in a holiday cottage, not like us tight fisted so and SO's.


Not tight fisted. Just caint afford it!


----------



## molly 2 (Feb 19, 2021)

I suspect in  high  season  it will be full  to the brim .  Councils  preparing  for the expected  staycations  , we know  we are not wanted  but for £40 ???


----------



## SquirrellCook (Feb 19, 2021)

£30 a night, I’d want feeding and tucking into bed afterwards!


----------



## Pedalman (Feb 19, 2021)

What a ridiculous price, have the council looked at cheap hotel prices and they include breakfast !


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 19, 2021)

SquirrellCook said:


> £30 a night, I’d want feeding and tucking into bed afterwards!


I've heard about that sort of thing.


----------



## SquirrellCook (Feb 19, 2021)

antiquesam said:


> I've heard about that sort of thing.


Yeah, I‘ve had one or two expect to spend the night after feeding me.  That’s ok, but then to expect 18 years of child support afterwards!


----------



## Fazerloz (Feb 19, 2021)

Red Dwarf said:


> You can get a late evening walk in booking at a travel lodge for £40...



Just had a quick look. Random pick for tonight Traveloge Harrogate 1 room 2 people  1 night £24.99   2 nights  £51     No doubt it will alter somewhat when lock down is lifted.


----------



## Toffeecat (Feb 19, 2021)

I could understand if it was a private big corp as most are just greedy (insert swear words). Looks like the council is learning. Then again maybe with coastal villages emptying to the wealthy few this fits in just well. Motorhome spaces for the wealthy few.


----------



## st3v3 (Feb 19, 2021)

Ridiculous. And what's worse, the fine for not paying the fee will be less than the fee lol


----------



## Wully (Feb 19, 2021)

We have been  going to a site for over 30 years phoned up last year asked for my usual pitch No 19 but if not available then any pitch will do was asked the size of the van. Then I was told it was an extra £16 because I was over 8 meters on same pitch 19 £27 + £16 = £43  Then I asked if I had pitch 19 and I was 6 meters how much was told £27. Told them where to ram there site and I’ll never go back but that’s what your up against pure greed.


----------



## st3v3 (Feb 19, 2021)

Wully said:


> We have been  going to a site for over 30 years phoned up last year asked for my usual pitch No 19 but if not available then any pitch will do was asked the size of the van. Then I was told it was an extra £16 because I was over 8 meters on same pitch 19 £27 + £16 = £43  Then I asked if I had pitch 19 and I was 6 meters how much was told £27. Told them where to ram there site and I’ll never go back but that’s what your up against pure greed.



There are a lot of short sighted people about mate.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 19, 2021)

Tookey said:


> I don't reckon, maybe winter, but peak season I dont think they will struggle.
> 
> £40 is 2hrs wage of the average London salary, 2.5hrs for many parts of SE. The wealth gap is getting bigger and 40 quid is not a lot of money to many people, especially those that are already use to paying a fiver just for a pint


Half a weeks wages here.


----------



## mickymost (Feb 20, 2021)

Pedalman said:


> What a ridiculous price, have the council looked at cheap hotel prices and they include breakfast !




Well due to the Pandemic one can expect a lot of prices for Uk holidays Campsites and Council overnight Car Park Motorhome stopovers to rise £££££££ as the land owners cotton on and get Greedy.Its the new way forwards but not great.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 20, 2021)

Wully said:


> We have been  going to a site for over 30 years phoned up last year asked for my usual pitch No 19 but if not available then any pitch will do was asked the size of the van. Then I was told it was an extra £16 because I was over 8 meters on same pitch 19 £27 + £16 = £43  Then I asked if I had pitch 19 and I was 6 meters how much was told £27. Told them where to ram there site and I’ll never go back but that’s what your up against pure greed.




The 8m+ pricing increase has been happening for a while now, we`ve experienced it several times at sites we`ve been to before and never been asked but they are doing now.

We are 7.5m but it looks longer due to being a low profile so when they look out of the window and ask the length i say  ............................  7.5m.

Yeah right, with a very sarcastic tone  ...................................................   is very often the answer and they go out with the measuring wheel and check it.

When they come back in i ask them if it`s miraculously grown whilst i`ve been standing in reception, they normally don`t answer that.

A few times i`ve waited until they`ve gone through all the booking in procedure and ask for payment then i say  .........................  you know what, i`ve changed my mind and just walk out.


----------



## Trotter (Feb 20, 2021)

Wully said:


> We have been  going to a site for over 30 years phoned up last year asked for my usual pitch No 19 but if not available then any pitch will do was asked the size of the van. Then I was told it was an extra £16 because I was over 8 meters on same pitch 19 £27 + £16 = £43  Then I asked if I had pitch 19 and I was 6 meters how much was told £27. Told them where to ram there site and I’ll never go back but that’s what your up against pure greed.





mickymost said:


> Well due to the Pandemic one can expect a lot of prices for Uk holidays Campsites and Council overnight Car Park Motorhome stopovers to rise £££££££ as the land owners cotton on and get Greedy.Its the new way forwards but not great.


If these prices, I’ll do the same as Wully,and vote with my feet. If the Brits want to rip me off, I’ll spend my hard earned in euros


----------



## REC (Feb 20, 2021)

Just had a thought....maybe it will be £3 low and £4 high season and they just put the nought in the wrong place....... 
Hang on...I have woken up now and realised it was a dream!


----------



## RoaminRog (Feb 20, 2021)

So, the ‘aire’ was funded by a lottery grant.
The Council must have applied for the grant, under the pretence that it was a development project. If they seriously think that £40 per night is an acceptable charge, I can only imagine that the Council members either own the caravan park or have a substantial interest in it. It’s very sad when so called pillars of society lose touch with the people they claim to represent. It sounds very much like these local politicians are being lead blindly by someone who is showing them how to put and keep their snouts in the trough. We live in such sad times.


----------



## 1 Cup (Feb 20, 2021)

By summer covid 2021when another load of boaty s get here and the 4* hotel are full in tenby, cause they moved out of ex army place.


----------



## 1 Cup (Feb 20, 2021)

40.00 that is caravan central,  the farmers grow them boxes from pembroke to pendine


----------



## 1 Cup (Feb 20, 2021)

.£40.00 to meet a boaty with a welsh accent,


----------



## number14 (Feb 20, 2021)

REC said:


> Just had a thought....maybe it will be £3 low and £4 high season and they just put the nought in the wrong place.......
> Hang on...I have woken up now and realised it was a dream!


Well I thought that but £4 seems too low. At the indicated amount there will need to be card payment in some way. Paying a man in a kiosk in cash will be too much temptation for the local scrotes.
Just hope the reported charges are erroneous in some way.


----------



## number14 (Feb 20, 2021)

Construction begins on Pendine's first Motorhome Park | Pendine Community Council
					






					www.pendinesands.org


----------



## mickymost (Feb 20, 2021)

Ten spaces better than nowt BUT right next to a Static Park so No thanx from us. I imagine new Motorhome owners due to the Pandemic will fill the ten spaces regularly this year as I suppose cheaper than going to Spain i.e Benidorm where they won't be able to go.


----------



## Boris7 (Feb 20, 2021)

Red Dwarf said:


> You can get a late evening walk in booking at a travel lodge for £40...



But why would you?


----------



## pamjon (Feb 20, 2021)

I think the problems is "us silver surfers" looked after our money and therefore we class the prices as extortionate . Personally, 2 nights there would pay for our channel tunnel fare and change and of course in France to a Motor Homer the world is your oyster. We have never been on a campsite in this country. In fact we have never been anywhere in this country in the Motor Home. We love to Devon and Cornwall but I will not have my a--e smacked, so we will keep going to France where we can stay at a fantastic aire for 8euros with everything included and where they appreciate us.


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 20, 2021)

pamjon said:


> I think the problems is "us silver surfers" looked after our money and therefore we class the prices as extortionate . Personally, 2 nights there would pay for our channel tunnel fare and change and of course in France to a Motor Homer the world is your oyster. We have never been on a campsite in this country. In fact we have never been anywhere in this country in the Motor Home. We love to Devon and Cornwall but I will not have my a--e smacked, so we will keep going to France where we can stay at a fantastic aire for 8euros with everything included and where they appreciate us.


I can assure you that the Welsh will appreciate you. Well if not you your money.


----------



## mickymost (Feb 21, 2021)

antiquesam said:


> I can assure you that the Welsh will appreciate you. Well if not you your money.




oh yes Yaki Da       as My Mrs is Welsh and she has appreciated me for a few years and I dare not count the total and she does appreciate my money but to be fair is not a spender or a waster of money BUT as most Swmbo "s she sure knows how to nag and even though she left Wales (Cardiff) nearly 50 years ago the accent comes back to haunt me when I make her cross.


----------



## Bigkat007 (Feb 21, 2021)

number14 said:


> Pendine sands is the long firm beach in S Wales famous back in the day for the World land speed record attempts and lately Susan Calman's TV visit. Today it comprises a large static caravan park, a few eateries and a pub. TBH I don't find it particularly picturesque but it's OK for an overnight and the dog loves the beach.
> A while ago the local council obtained lottery funding to update visitor facilities to include 10 spaces with basic amenities for motorhomes - essentially an aire.  I don't yet exactly know what the amenities are but my best guess is water, waste and sharing toilets with day visitors.
> Earlier this week the council voted unanimously on the charges for an overnight stay. They are - wait for it - £30pn off season and £40pn peak season!!!!!!!
> 
> This is breaking news and I will update as and when I find out more.


 Well, anyone paying for that needs their head examined!!!!


----------



## Penny13 (Feb 21, 2021)

Our x boss just ups his prices 10/20 per cent every three years he has now overpriced his site with other local ones !!! One man last year loved the site was going to bring his grandchildren who live locally. When I said price was go up he was furious and would not be coming back. 
He will be ok while we staycation his takings where up last year it’s once we can holiday again that things may change.


----------



## Deleted member 42369 (Feb 21, 2021)

The level of infrastructure they are putting in at Pendine shows they have seriously lost the plot. All that kerbing, drainage etc to create 10 "pitches", what they are doing is creating a very mini campsite for which they expect to achieve top dollar. All they needed to do was level, tarmac, white line - could have had more spaces, more vehicles off roads/laybys etc at night for a constantly turning over reasonable sum per night. This won't cut it for probably all of us, but the newly riche, didnt spend any money during covid on foreign holidays, now frightened to leave the country so bought a motor palace, will probably wear it ! If they can navigate to it and park something bigger than their old mini !


----------



## Aly (Feb 21, 2021)

number14 said:


> Construction begins on Pendine's first Motorhome Park | Pendine Community Council
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking at these photos it does look like the pitches will be well spaced and more of a campsite. But I wouldn’t pay more than £25 a night for a pitch on a luxury site.


----------



## mickymost (Feb 21, 2021)

Even though I have never in the last 26 years driven abroad and have no real experience of Aires going by the article and the pictures they havent really grasped the idea of an Aire and as others have said it looks like a Mini Campsite with all the investment being put in and will Tuggers be allowed?as surely they wont turn away trade. All Motorhome/Campervans want is a patch of Tarmac Or Grass with Water and Disposal Points , for about £5 to maximum £10 a night no more.


----------



## Red Dwarf (Feb 21, 2021)

Boris7 said:


> But why would you?


The point I was making was from a value for money angle. 
£40 to use a car park with basic toilet facilities, against the use of a car park with the use of a bed room, bathroom, tv, etc. Even if you didn’t want to sleep in a travel lodge and wanted to kip in you van, better at the lodge as you could have decent shower in the morning.


----------



## RoaminRog (Feb 21, 2021)

With all the infrastructure going in, it’s starting to look like they are getting confused with traveller sites.
In France, the aire system is paid for through the business rates. In return, the local business owners hope that you will support their local economy, so it becomes a win win situation.
These folk have been awarded some money, and instead of using it to create a favourable situation to support local business, they can only see pound notes in front of their eyes, purely for the benefit of the Council, who will probably control the price to make it cheaper to stay on the local campsite anyway, putting cash straight into somebody’s pocket.


----------



## maingate (Feb 21, 2021)

I have already replied to the Council and gave my reasons why I will not be using it. Perhaps if they get enough negative feedback they might reconsider their plan.


----------



## Birdo (Feb 21, 2021)

number14 said:


> Pendine sands is the long firm beach in S Wales famous back in the day for the World land speed record attempts and lately Susan Calman's TV visit. Today it comprises a large static caravan park, a few eateries and a pub. TBH I don't find it particularly picturesque but it's OK for an overnight and the dog loves the beach.
> A while ago the local council obtained lottery funding to update visitor facilities to include 10 spaces with basic amenities for motorhomes - essentially an aire.  I don't yet exactly know what the amenities are but my best guess is water, waste and sharing toilets with day visitors.
> Earlier this week the council voted unanimously on the charges for an overnight stay. They are - wait for it - £30pn off season and £40pn peak season!!!!!!!
> 
> This is breaking news and I will update as and when I find out more.


One that we’ll avoid! We try not to pay any more than £20 a night but look for £15 max usually. That’s outrageous!


----------



## mickymost (Feb 21, 2021)

RoaminRog said:


> These folk have been awarded some money, and instead of using it to create a favourable situation to support local business, they can only see pound notes in front of their eyes, purely for the benefit of the Council, who will probably control the price to make it cheaper to stay on the local campsite anyway, putting cash straight into somebody’s pocket.




Probably a Local Councillor owns the campsites this is usually found to be true.


----------



## myvanwy (Feb 21, 2021)

A handful of families in this area have all the camping, holiday accomodation etc. sown up.


----------



## Tookey (Feb 21, 2021)

I've been left a bit confused by this thread. Many members here are pro aires because they want to use them, others because they reduce the strain on wilding locations and then there is an article about a new one and I don't think I read a positive comment. I think it's a positive move in the right direction for acceptance of our hobby by an authority, not ideal granted, but a lot better than a ban.

There are many restaurants that are too expensive and not worth the price in my opinion but others enjoy them and we go where we choose


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 21, 2021)

Tookey said:


> I've been left a bit confused by this thread. Many members here are pro aires because they want to use them, others because they reduce the strain on wilding locations and then there is an article about a new one and I don't think I read a positive comment. I think it's a positive move in the right direction for acceptance of our hobby by an authority, not ideal granted, but a lot better than a ban.
> 
> There are many restaurants that are too expensive and not worth the price in my opinion but others enjoy them and we go where we choose



The main complaints are that if the charges are going to be as high as £30-40 per night it's not really an 'aire', is it?
Looks to me like some extra hardstanding pitches next door to an established caravan park, but I could be wrong.
And it specifically talks about these being pitches for *motorhomes*, not caravans.

Those prices are essentially what you might pay to stay at a 'proper' bells and whistles campsite, not an "aire".

This is obviously not an "aire" in the continental sense of the word, certainly not from a pricing perspective!
But there will be those who will be prepared to pay these rates to use this "facility', so Tookey is right in that regard.


----------



## Tookey (Feb 21, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> The main complaints are that if the charges are going to be as high as £30-40 per night it's not really an 'aire', is it?
> Looks to me like some extra hardstanding pitches next door to an established caravan park, but I could be wrong.
> And it specifically talks about these being pitches for *motorhomes*, not caravans.
> 
> ...


That is a fair point


----------



## RoaminRog (Feb 21, 2021)

Tookey said:


> I've been left a bit confused by this thread. Many members here are pro aires because they want to use them, others because they reduce the strain on wilding locations and then there is an article about a new one and I don't think I read a positive comment. I think it's a positive move in the right direction for acceptance of our hobby by an authority, not ideal granted, but a lot better than a ban.
> 
> There are many restaurants that are too expensive and not worth the price in my opinion but others enjoy them and we go where we choose


I don’t think there’s any confusion here at all. The local council are not creating a conducive situation for local business to recover from the lockdown. They are probably very greedy and self interested, they have the perfect opportunity to encourage new customers for the local business owners, but all they are doing is making sure that their own trough is full.
I agree that people will go where they choose, but for the typical motorhomer it sounds like it’s a slap in the face. I certainly won’t be visiting until the price is at least halved.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 21, 2021)

.... and if you already own a motorhome, then I guess paying £280 for a week to park it up in a popular tourist area is still a lot cheaper than a holiday cottage in peak season?

And if we're going to be 'staycationing' due to covid for a while longer, then they will easily be able to get away with such fees, unfortunately.

Just a thought.


----------



## Red Dwarf (Feb 21, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> .... and if you already own a motorhome, then I guess paying £280 for a week to park it up in a popular tourist area is still a lot cheaper than a holiday cottage in peak season?
> 
> And if we're going to be 'staycationing' due to covid for a while longer, then they will easily be able to get away with such fees, unfortunately.
> 
> Just a thought.


Yeah, you’ve got a point. There’s a holiday cottage near me that in high season is the thick end of £1000 per week. Maybe it’s just my age that thinks £40 a night is outrageous to be able to park near a bog.
I suspect staycationing will be very popular for at least a year to two, I guess we must get used to paying daft charges.


----------



## Tookey (Feb 21, 2021)

RoaminRog said:


> I don’t think there’s any confusion here at all. The local council are not creating a conducive situation for local business to recover from the lockdown. They are probably very greedy and self interested, they have the perfect opportunity to encourage new customers for the local business owners, but all they are doing is making sure that their own trough is full.
> I agree that people will go where they choose, but for the typical motorhomer it sounds like it’s a slap in the face. I certainly won’t be visiting until the price is at least halved.


.....but if it is popular local businesses will benefit from the additional footfall and local residents will benefit from the council having an income? How can it be a slap in the face, you and me are not their target market but why is that an insult?

If it was cheaper many members would think it was great but unfortunately it's not so the consensus is that it is crap, I dont think that's fair. Proactive council providing a service where one is lacking, I hope they make some money and use it to benefit the locals and that lots of moho's enjoy their stays


----------



## st3v3 (Feb 21, 2021)

Tookey said:


> .....but if it is popular local businesses will benefit from the additional footfall



There will be an element of because it's so expensive, people will eat/drink in their vans instead of the businesses.


----------



## Debroos (Feb 21, 2021)

Red Dwarf said:


> Yeah, you’ve got a point. There’s a holiday cottage near me that in high season is the thick end of £1000 per week. Maybe it’s just my age that thinks £40 a night is outrageous to be able to park near a bog.
> I suspect staycationing will be very popular for at least a year to two, I guess we must get used to paying daft charges.


Not rare for holiday cottages to fetch £2-3000 a week, peak season, down here...would be ok if the ratio of holiday lets to permanent lets was more equal and if the holiday cottage owners lived locally and so spent locally. Ho hum...


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 21, 2021)

Until someone holds a gun against my head to stop there I'm not really bothered.... 

Prices at a lot of places will be going through the roof this year.... 
And "wild camping" will likely be harder than usual I suspect. 

Best get used to it....
 I reckon its going to be a bumpy ride getting away for a while yet.


----------



## mickymost (Feb 21, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> .... and if you already own a motorhome, then I guess paying £280 for a week to park it up in a popular tourist area is still a lot cheaper than a holiday cottage in peak season?
> 
> And if we're going to be 'staycationing' due to covid for a while longer, then they will easily be able to get away with such fees, unfortunately.
> 
> Just a thought.



Exactly!


----------



## barryd (Feb 21, 2021)

I have been on many Aires in France that look like that one with separated well spaced out bays.  There are some cracking ones. However they range in price from free to maybe a tenner if they provide hookup also.   Generally an Aire for about eight to ten quid will include services and probably EHU and will be in a pleasant environment.   It does look like its going to be a proper job but as everyone has said, they are way off the mark on the prices.  However as others have also said, if people and especially desperate people are prepared to pay it then thats bad news IMO.  Prices will get hiked everywhere.

Personally if this year is anything like last year here I may not bother going far in the van again and if I do it will be earlier rather than later providing we are allowed out earlier of course.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 21, 2021)

If it goes anything like last year when the first lockdown was lifted, you couldn't book a holiday cottage in the UK hotspots for love nor money.

There is massive pent up demand.
Until the virus is under control to the point where it is possible to venture abroad, I believe there will be a certain amount of 'profiteering' going on.

I hear the arguments about businesses having to make up for lost revenue.

Whilst that is a perfectly justifiable argument in one way, it also means that it is highly unlikely that 'inflated' prices to make up for lost 'tourism' business during covid lockdowns will come back down if, or when, we are allowed to travel freely again.

We don't know yet what the final outcome of the virus pandemic will be at this stage, or even if we will actually manage to get on top of it over the next few months/years.


----------



## Red Dwarf (Feb 21, 2021)

Debroos said:


> Not rare for holiday cottages to fetch £2-3000 a week, peak season, down here...would be ok if the ratio of holiday lets to permanent lets was more equal and if the holiday cottage owners lived locally and so spent locally. Ho hum...


Ain’t that the truth. Since the popularity of the NC500 took off, investors have been buying cottages here in the far north purely for holiday letting. This has driven prices up dramatically and in so doing priced locals out of the market.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 21, 2021)

R.O.B.

Work out the acronym for yourself.
I won't spell it out in full, else I'll be back on the naughty step  

If further 'aires' are created that follow this example as a blueprint - at least as far as pricing goes - I doubt I will be using them any time soon.

I'll wait until I can get to travel across to Europe instead, thank you very much.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 21, 2021)

I think it’s simple business Supply & Demand strategy.
Supermarkets & All sorts of businesses do it daily, if the price is to high & it’s not shifting then Reduce it or stick an offer on to find the ‘Sweet Spot’.
If it’s used then they’ve got the price right.

So ultimately it’s up to ‘The Client Base’


----------



## Drover (Feb 21, 2021)

The cost is more than my state pension.... £40 per night...
I wiĺl have to return to robbery to eat.
Is this what the uk is becoming...
I will return to Laugharne where it's free, if I want to revisit the area...


----------



## TeamRienza (Feb 21, 2021)

You need to weigh up the cost of a fine for ‘unlawful’ parking. It might be less than the cost of a paid nights parking!

Davy


----------



## number14 (Feb 21, 2021)

chrisjones18 said:


> The cost is more than my state pension.... £40 per night...
> I wiĺl have to return to robbery to eat.
> Is this what the uk is becoming...
> I will return to Laugharne where it's free, if I want to revisit the area...


If you mean on the waterfront car park, lovely spot and nice chippy, forget it. Overnights were banned last year. I am advised by SWMBO (who knows everything) that, allegedly, one of the Pendine councillors was involved in that decision also.


----------



## yorkslass (Feb 21, 2021)

Mick Jordan said:


> The level of infrastructure they are putting in at Pendine shows they have seriously lost the plot. All that kerbing, drainage etc to create 10 "pitches", what they are doing is creating a very mini campsite for which they expect to achieve top dollar. All they needed to do was level, tarmac, white line - could have had more spaces, more vehicles off roads/laybys etc at night for a constantly turning over reasonable sum per night. This won't cut it for probably all of us, but the newly riche, didnt spend any money during covid on foreign holidays, now frightened to leave the country so bought a motor palace, will probably wear it ! If they can navigate to it and park something bigger than their old mini !


Quite possibly anticipating "new money" and million pound Motorhomers.


----------



## tidewatcher (Feb 21, 2021)

I am wondering how long the “new” Motorhomers will last, there is a great rush to spend money on what is perceived as an idyllic and easy option compared to the present hassle of heading to the sun. However maybe not all the participants who may be used to boutique hotels and spa breaks will be so enamoured with a jolly westerly gale and drizzle on a camp site let alone wilding. Most of us have come into Motorhomes via camping, caravans or boating and have a wish to be self sufficient and, to be honest, at times making the best of it. I remain sceptical that no matter how much money you throw at it if you don’t have the mindset needed then the rosy glow may be short lived. If I am right there could be a few camper vans  for sale next year! If I am wrong then our way of enjoying freedom will be under pressure.


----------



## Brockley (Feb 21, 2021)

Vote with your feet. Most of Europe charge in line with what’s on offer. Been to Aires in France that were free with hook up. As you would expect, we contributed to the local economy with due respect. The French seem to price according to whats on offer. Pont du Gard has a comparably expensive Aire which Is less than desirable, but it’s worth it for what’s on offer.

The Dutch cottoned on to providing motorhome pitches in their marinas. Brilliant idea, all facing the boats like guard dogs and they are so clean.

Over here staycationing is big right now because although we have freedom to motorhome etc and move freely on the island, we can’t do what we really like.....travelling much further afield. Two local outfits, one of them our Ford dealer have bought motorhomes to rent out. £1000/week and they are booked solid six months ahead!

Greed.........such a lovely human trait.


----------



## Robmac (Feb 21, 2021)

Brockley said:


> Over here staycationing is big right now because although we have freedom to motorhome etc and move freely on the island, we can’t do what we really like.....travelling much further afield. Two local outfits, one of them our Ford dealer have bought motorhomes to rent out. £1000/week and they are booked solid six months ahead!
> 
> *Greed.........such a lovely human trait.*



Some would call that enterprise, after all nobody is forcing anybody else to hire them.

If I think something is overpriced I simply ignore it as I will the 'Aire' in this thread and the motorhomes for rent at £1000 per week, but if the Ford dealer is making a living out of somebody else's willingness to pay, then good luck to them.


----------



## Brockley (Feb 21, 2021)

Agreed, but knowing some of the willing punters, I don’t believe they were given fair treatment as far as tuition goes! Then pure profit after a year can’t be bad.......can it?


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 21, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Some would call that enterprise, after all nobody is forcing anybody else to hire them.
> 
> If I think something is overpriced I simply ignore it as I will the 'Aire' in this thread and the motorhomes for rent at £1000 per week, but if the Ford dealer is making a living out of somebody else's willingness to pay, then good luck to them.



Spot on.....


----------



## mickymost (Feb 21, 2021)

tidewatcher said:


> I am wondering how long the “new” Motorhomers will last,  Most of us have come into Motorhomes via camping, caravans or boating and have a wish to be self sufficient and, to be honest, at times making the best of it. I remain sceptical that no matter how much money you throw at it if you don’t have the mindset needed then the rosy glow may be short lived. If I am right there could be a few camper vans  for sale next year!



And many repossessions once the Cant Pay We Will take it away Bailiffs are back in Business knocking on doors, as Peeps reneg on their costly monthly 10 years finance Motorhome Payments they rushed into as an Alternative to  Credit Card Abroad Holidays they cant go on due to #covid border restrictions. Its going to be an interesting few years ahead. Maybe some bargains to be had then with the Repossessions if the owners havent exactly looked after said Motorhomes?


----------



## yorkslass (Feb 21, 2021)

yorkslass said:


> Quite possibly anticipating "new money" and million pound Motorhomers.


Just watching the millionaire motorhome programme and its just reinforced my thoughts. I feel our way of life is soon going to be a thing of the past.


----------



## Brockley (Feb 21, 2021)

yorkslass said:


> Just watching the millionaire motorhome programme and its just reinforced my thoughts. I feel our way of life is soon going to be a thing of the past.


Hope not, I’ll certainly be going kicking and screaming.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 21, 2021)

Brockley said:


> Hope not, I’ll certainly be going kicking and screaming.



Me too!


----------



## Makzine (Feb 22, 2021)

Brockley said:


> Hope not, I’ll certainly be going kicking and screaming.


Likewise    ☀


----------



## Tapfitter (Feb 22, 2021)

Perhaps the Councils thinking is that people who have motorhomes have lots of money?  They are expensive to buy, so what is £40 per night to these rich people.  If they can spend that much on parking they also wouldn't mind spending £7.50 on a cup of tea and £15.00 on a piece of cake, and lots more on tourist tat!
They certainly don't want people taking up valuable parking spaces to people who are tight or careful with their money.


----------



## mickymost (Feb 22, 2021)

With ten years finance on offer who needs money to buy a motorhome?


Tapfitter said:


> Perhaps the Councils thinking is that people who have motorhomes have lots of money?  They are expensive to buy, so what is £40 per night to these rich people.  If they can spend that much on parking they also wouldn't mind spending £7.50 on a cup of tea and £15.00 on a piece of cake, and lots more on tourist tat!
> They certainly don't want people taking up valuable parking spaces to people who are tight or careful with their money.


----------



## MykCamper (Feb 22, 2021)

Thinking that 'Pub stopovers' could be in for a killing, £30 - £40 for an evening meal and a couple of pints, for 2 would be a good evening out?
Or am I completely out of touch?
At least you would be getting something for parking your wheels overnight!


----------



## barryd (Feb 22, 2021)

yorkslass said:


> Just watching the millionaire motorhome programme and its just reinforced my thoughts. I feel our way of life is soon going to be a thing of the past.



I got the impression that most people didnt enjoy motorhoming much last summer when we were let of the leash. I saw numerous posts saying everywhere was stacked, people not following the rules etc, felt unsafe.  How long will newbies stick it if it proves not to be the vision of freedom they anticipated?  Last year was the least we used the van in 12 years. 17 nights on Flamborough head which was rubbish. Not least because by the time we got away it was August and the summer was basically over.

My plan is to pick up a newer van once there is a glut of unwanted vans and get over the water again like we used to. Maybe early summer 2022.  I wonder if there has been a boom in motorhome sales on the continent though or has it just been a Brit thing?


----------



## MykCamper (Feb 22, 2021)

I'd rather spend the money in a Pub Stopover!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 22, 2021)

MykCamper said:


> I'd rather spend the money in a Pub Stopover!



... and they say there's nothing new under the sun!      

How you doing, Mike?  xx


----------



## number14 (Feb 22, 2021)

UPDATE UPDATE
SWMBO is on a facebook moho forum (well more than one actually). A member there has posted an email from Pendine council in reply to their query. I have not yet received a reply to my enquiry.

Here is the body text:-

"Thank you very much for your constructive e mail, your feedback is appreciated.
We as a Council, have spent considerable amount of time debating the scale of charges and have carried out our own research.   For several years, the Council has permitted motorhomes to stay overnight in its carpark at a charge of £15 per night with success.
However, the brand new motorhome site which has had a very large capital investment only hosts a maximum number of ten spaces and therefore is not large scale like many other sites.
The site is located in a prime position in the village of Pendine close to shops, restaurants, pubs and a 7 mile long beach which connects to the Coastal path into both Carmarthenshire and Pembrokeshire.
The Councils capital investment will take a considerable amount of time to pay back the project investment.
Our objectives, as a Council is to create a safe and secure site through barrier number plate recognition and CCTV camera systems.  Create much needed employment in the area and reinvest money back into the local community, which in turn will enhance the visitor and local experience.
The Council will review the scale of charges annually.
Once again, we thank you for your comments and we hope to see you in the future."

Seems to me that they have misjudged the market and over invested, resulting in a poor ROI and, if crime is so bad that ANPR and CCTV is necessary, I would not want to stay at any price. There's not much to Pendine sands apart from the sands and a few hundred mobile homes. I see its USP as being able to park on the beach during the day, for a fee, which, I guess, is a bit of a novelty and great for a day out with the children. Have a look at Google earth. 

Regarding charges I now understand there will be 3 seasonal rates £20, £30 and £40.

PS Back in the day, dads would let the kids drive the car along the beach. Not sure if you can still do that but anyone fancy a moho drag event?


----------



## winks (Feb 22, 2021)

Well, I contacted Pendine Council about this and got this reply.

*My initial query:-*

I have read on various motorhome forums that the suggested charges for the use of the new facilities will be anything fro £20 to £40 per unit night. As i understand it the spaces are effectively what is known as serviced pitches, having electricity and water for each slot.

If the intention is to provide camping slots, along with showers, toilets and waste facilities then perhaps the high charge is to some extent justifiable. However, if the intention is to provide something more akin to the continental Aires de Service then the prices are far too high and I would never consider using it. Commonly in France I pay no more than €10 for similar facilities and many towns and villages, even in popular areas, provide basic water and waste facilities without charge.

A very good source of guidance for the development of this type of facility is available from Campra.org.uk which is a group dedicated to the development of a nationwide network of services for the motorhome tourist.

*The Response :-*


Thank you very much for your constructive e mail, your feedback is appreciated.



We as a Council, have spent considerable amount of time debating the scale of charges and have carried out our own research.  For several years, the Council has permitted motorhomes to stay overnight in its carpark at a charge of £15 per night with success.

However, the brand new motorhome site which has had a very large capital investment only hosts a maximum number of ten spaces and therefore is not large scale like many other sites.

The site is located in a prime position in the village of Pendine close to shops, restaurants, pubs and a 7 mile long beach which connects to the Coastal path into both Carmarthenshire and Pembrokeshire.

The Councils capital investment will take a considerable amount of time to pay back the project investment.

Our objectives, as a Council is to create a safe and secure site through barrier number plate recognition and CCTV camera systems. Create much needed employment in the area and reinvest money back into the local community, which in turn will enhance the visitor and local experience.

The Council will review the scale of charges annually.



Once again, we thank you for your comments and we hope to see you in the future.



Please keep an eye on our website www.pendinesands.org for news.



Kind regards



Janine Owen

Acting Clerk

Pendine Community Council

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SNAP!
Not going there then...

Cheers

H


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 22, 2021)

It's a done deal


----------



## RoaminRog (Feb 22, 2021)

and here’s me thinking they received a lottery grant.
‘the brand new motorhome site which has had a very large capital investment’
Something is not quite sitting right.......


----------



## Vinie (Feb 23, 2021)

I've been to Pendine several times (not in a campervan), but I wouldn't go back. 
The beach is indeed huge, but sadly there was often a rowdy group staying in the static caravans; shops and pubs were ok, but in my experience, an overnight stay is certainly not worth that kind of money!


----------



## REC (Feb 23, 2021)

RoaminRog said:


> and here’s me thinking they received a lottery grant.
> ‘the brand new motorhome site which has had a very large capital investment’
> Something is not quite sitting right.......


Maybe it's the lord and lady owners from million pound motorhomes?


----------



## MykCamper (Feb 23, 2021)

maingate said:


> I have already replied to the Council and gave my reasons why I will not be using it. Perhaps if they get enough negative feedback they might reconsider their plan.


Yep, sent my strong feelings to the council's Jobsworth!
along with a few recommendation!!!


----------



## ExRacingRat (Feb 23, 2021)

There's real life reality and then there's Councils, two very seperate things.

They killed their high streets with extreme parking & penalty charges and they'll kill this idea as well, and then complain afterwards like they're all lamenting their dead high streets now.

They never learn! Next stop Amazon parking.....


----------



## Jaguar (Feb 24, 2021)

Four nights there = one return Eurotunnel ticket. Then I find myself where Moho's are understood. (just got to navigate all the new 'Brexit' rules!)
Oh, and the sun shines and it's not hissing down!


----------



## Biggarmac (Feb 24, 2021)

However much we moan and think this is a daft price there will be daft bu***rs who will pay it.  Their pals will be in the statics.


----------

